# norway in winter to see northern lights



## garrynsarah (Jun 30, 2012)

hi dont know if it is possible or advisable but would like to drive up to see the northern lights in our motorhome any advice would be great would be heading dover then left as some have put it what road conditions would be like obviously snowwy but how well they are cleared i would think studded tyres were in order but any information would be greatly received many thanks


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Have not done it myself, would love to, but a mate of mine did it a couple of years ago with his caravan  
Norman.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

garrynsarah said:


> hi dont know if it is possible or advisable but would like to drive up to see the northern lights in our motorhome any advice would be great would be heading dover then left as some have put it what road conditions would be like obviously snowwy but how well they are cleared i would think studded tyres were in order but any information would be greatly received many thanks


Take a look at:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-127263-north.html+cape

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-108422-nord.html+cap

Should provide you with a bit more information, also as mentioned in the second link:

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/norway-in-motorhome-on-budget.html

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## PhoenixK (Jun 24, 2012)

It's a fantastic trip and well worth doing. You need to go in winter to catch the northern lights at their best and that means preparing yourself and your van for severe cold conditions. The best piece of kit we fitted to our truck for the trip was an engine pre-heater, worked an absolute treat.

Have a read of  Mudruts Blog  to give you an idea of the conditions you can expect.

With the roads the Norweigans keep the E6 open in almost any conditions, though sometimes this means convoy driving in bad conditions. As for the other roads they get shut in order of lowest priority as the ploughs are tied up keeping the main roads open.

Even in a Landy we found it cheaper to drive up through Europe than to catch the ferry to Denmark.

Time wise it can be done in 12 days if weather conditions are on your side but we took 4 weeks over it which gave us plenty of time to look around the various areas we where visiting.

Brilliant trip and this coming winter is certainly the time to do it to see the northern lights.


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

I did the trip a couple of winters ago in what turned out to be their worst winter for 40 years. Not that I knew that prior to setting off. One night staying on a weather station, the friendly Norwegian chap that looked after it told us that it had reached - 45.9 c overnight.
Saying that we found the conditions to be easier than we had thought. It snowed virtually every day and they don't hang about clearing the roads with all manner of snow clearing equipment. We were never held up by the weather and never drove on tarmac for 5 weeks as they leave a hard compacted layer on the road surface that looks like somebody has scraped a comb over it. This gives a remarkable level of grip but there are patches that will give your suspension a real workout. Of course snow tyres had been fitted and on the main roads speeds of 40- 50 mph can easily be maintained. But never let your guard down as the conditions change by the hour and you have to vary your style of driving accordingly. If you think that to drive from A to B will take 4 hours. Be prepared to double or triple the time it takes. Some journeys up the northern end are measured in days.
I took snow chains but only had to resort to them once getting out of a campsite and one other time when I pulled over to get past some road works the van slid sideways into the soft snow a passing lorry towed me out. 
If you stop for a relief break or just to take some photos you will find that every passing vehicle will slow right down to see if you are okay. This is especially true on the snow plains of northern Finland when you may not see another vehicle for hours. 
The lorry drivers are fabulous and if you stop overnight at the lorry stops they treat you as one of them. The food is cheap and well cooked local produce. Other places to eat, forget really as its a very expensive night out. I took six weeks food in the van and just bought fresh veg and milk when required.
You can pull over anywhere in reality for the night, even on the main road you will not find too much moving at night to disturb you apart from the howling of the wolves and the occasional passing elk.
We used campsites where we could find them open and even some that were closed for the winter. The people in general are extremely friendly and helpful and speak perfect english. 
As for the vehicle preparation, make sure it has been serviced before you go and your batteries are up to cold weather usage. Consider using winter specific oil in the engine. A couple of times I had my fingers crossed as the engine slowly turned over in the morning. Get into the area with your washer bottle nearly empty and then fill up with their winter wash solution. Be prepared to stop every couple of miles in the snow storms and batter the ice off your wipers. You should take a spare set in case the rubber tears. On stopping for the night, drape a big blanket over your air intakes and radiator openings to prevent the snow and cold air blowing in. Be prepared for anything and everything to freeze solid, so carry no water in the tanks as not the outside air temp that will freeze them but the wind chill as you drive. 
Gas is a problem if you have a refillable tank as the stations are far and few. Consider a pig tail for the local gas bottles so you can change them locally. You will use a lot if you heat the van by gas. I had a Webasto dual top fitted for heating on the go, so gas became just for cooking.
Saying that, it is a fabulous place to visit and you will gasp at the scenery as it just keeps on coming better and better the father north you go. There is plenty to see and do. Do not miss the polar zoo to see the wolves and lynx, or the maelstrom, or the place where they parked the Tirpitz, the air museum, the moutains, the lakes, the incredible looking women, the North Cape........
I would go back any time. Just take normal precautions and care and the trip will reward you in all most every way.

Bob


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

We are off on 16 July - obviously not to see the northern lights but mainly to take in the fjords and other scenic bits. Up through Belgium, netherlands, Germany and Denmark then ferry to Kristiansand and take it from there. Probably only as far North as Trondheim this trip - depends how the time pans out. The only planned bit is a visit to the vet in Kristiansand to update the dogs worm treatment.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

Slightly O/T but we had quite a number of cool displays on the north coast of Iceland last September, with one absolutely amazing 45 minute display on the 27th, so perhaps you don't have to go in the very depths of winter? Being there long enough to catch a fab one is perhaps something to keep in mind?

A friend of mine took an old Transit to northern Norway in winter and having turned the engine off once and couldn't get it going again, he then left it running for the remaining 5 days! I don't think he had any sort of heating though, slightly nuts too.

Jason


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

The Northern Lights are there all year but are easiest to see in the dark.

In northern Norway (Troms and Finnmark counties) it happens every other day. In the south (Oslo) it's a few times a month.

(thanks internets)


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

We got back yesterday from a month with a car and tent (apologies  ) , Esjberg, Swedish coast, Rovaniemi, Kirkenes, Lofoton, Bodo then a bee line home (Larvic to Hirtshalls, then Calais) having run out of time. The snow chased us south, and just caught us up in Lillehammer.

We'd read, for instance, that Roveniami experiences the Northern Lights every other day on average. Near Inari, Lonely Planet lists a cabin you can stay in with a perspex dome roof, and an electrically rotating (only!) bed, purely to see the Lights. We took about three weeks to get to the Lofoten islands and every night was cloudy!!

We'd also kept tabs on the Aurora forecast and had been slightly disappointed to see an activity score of only three, and usually less, when we had internet, making it feel like we may as well not stay up.

http://iglobetrotter.com/norway/northern-lights/northern-lights-forecast

However, on the Lofoten islands we had three nights of clear skies (and 0 deg C) and a display every night! Even with an activity forecast of two on the eighth last week the display was fabulous, the best the locals we spoke to had seen for some years  Filling the sky all around and above us with moving green and red waves for perhaps half an hour. Beautiful.

But that did prove that seeing them may not just be a case of going north for a few days!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lights*

Hello,

We have been 4 times, twice by motorhome. Never seen the lights.

When we stayed in rjukanfossen, the lights were clearly seen in Oslo, so we were told.

Thats life. Another reason to try and go back!.

Roll on the possibility of a comeback of the Newcastle - Norway Ferry.

Good Luck.

TM


----------



## AlbertoB (Mar 31, 2010)

*Norway in winter*

If it can be of any help, we have been in Norway/Sweden/Finland this winter with our motorhome. It has been a fantastic trip, one of the best so far. We did not experience extremes in temperature, only a few nights at minus 25-27 Celsius in Finland. In Norway a mild minus 10-15 Celsius or better. 
In my opinion the key problems are the ice on the roads and the wind. 
We were equipped with snow studs, installed by myself during the trip, and Webasto heating. I found the snow studs very effective, I would not go without. 
We went up to Nordkapp and the Varanger peninsula, up to Gamvik. 
all doable with some care

Unfortunately the Northern light was very elusive and decided to show up only once: maybe I should go again!

Alberto


----------



## Snowpaddler (7 mo ago)

AutoMax said:


> I did the trip a couple of winters ago in what turned out to be their worst winter for 40 years. Not that I knew that prior to setting off. One night staying on a weather station, the friendly Norwegian chap that looked after it told us that it had reached - 45.9 c overnight.
> Saying that we found the conditions to be easier than we had thought. It snowed virtually every day and they don't hang about clearing the roads with all manner of snow clearing equipment. We were never held up by the weather and never drove on tarmac for 5 weeks as they leave a hard compacted layer on the road surface that looks like somebody has scraped a comb over it. This gives a remarkable level of grip but there are patches that will give your suspension a real workout. Of course snow tyres had been fitted and on the main roads speeds of 40- 50 mph can easily be maintained. But never let your guard down as the conditions change by the hour and you have to vary your style of driving accordingly. If you think that to drive from A to B will take 4 hours. Be prepared to double or triple the time it takes. Some journeys up the northern end are measured in days.
> I took snow chains but only had to resort to them once getting out of a campsite and one other time when I pulled over to get past some road works the van slid sideways into the soft snow a passing lorry towed me out.
> If you stop for a relief break or just to take some photos you will find that every passing vehicle will slow right down to see if you are okay. This is especially true on the snow plains of northern Finland when you may not see another vehicle for hours.
> ...


Thanks, your information is really helpful. One other thing. How challenging was it to find places to dispose of grey and black waste?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

That post was 10 years ago!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Snowpaddler said:


> Thanks, your information is really helpful. One other thing. How challenging was it to find places to dispose of grey and black waste?


Steve - Dogslow on here - recently did a northern trip so if he see's this thread he may be able to help you.

welcome to MHF btw


----------

